# New Lightbar



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

finally got my lightbar. I had it custom made. its a whelen 39 inch short edge with 12 strobes and all amber with clear endcaps. its really bright


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

heres the last two


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks nice. It it were mine I think I'd take the mounting feet off the bar so It'd sit lower. Looks nice though. Who made it?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

those bars were built for a UK police dept and the order never shipped they sat here in ct for a while and many got sold cheap


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1257389 said:


> Looks nice. It it were mine I think I'd take the mounting feet off the bar so It'd sit lower. Looks nice though. Who made it?


Thanks .i would but it's a custom size and the frame was cut down so i had to use them on the backrack mounts. bills public saftey made it for me. he makes any bar you want at good prices


kitn1mcc;1257401 said:


> those bars were built for a UK police dept and the order never shipped they sat here in ct for a while and many got sold cheap


yup i saw one on ebay and it was from the uk so i told the guy who made this for me the size of that bar and he made it. I didn't want a full size on my truck and this is just the perfect size.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice! Got any pic of it running at night, bet it looks great.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

maverjohn;1257572 said:


> Very nice! Got any pic of it running at night, bet it looks great.


i will take one it's really bright at night


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Why the white end caps if You don't mind me asking?


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Why the white end caps if You don't mind me asking? Btw looks awesome on your truck


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

BillyRgn;1257620 said:


> Why the white end caps if You don't mind me asking? Btw looks awesome on your truck


Thanks I went with the clear end caps because i have seen a few lightbars with all amber and clear and i have allways liked the look of it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Light looks great. Question, where did u get the black grill and silver chevy emblem from. I am tired of my gray grill and yellow chevy emblem and want to change it up. Thanks for the info.
Aaron


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1258863 said:


> Light looks great. Question, where did u get the black grill and silver chevy emblem from. I am tired of my gray grill and yellow chevy emblem and want to change it up. Thanks for the info.
> Aaron


Get yourself some spray paint and spray it on... It's cheaper that way! :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks good, i love edge bars i put em on all my trucks, the guy went kinda crazy with the black lens spacers on it tho, i woulda likely used less if it were me.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1258863 said:


> Light looks great. Question, where did u get the black grill and silver chevy emblem from. I am tired of my gray grill and yellow chevy emblem and want to change it up. Thanks for the info.
> Aaron


 Thanks the truck came with the grill and emblem already on it but the grill is stock and the middel is just painted but go onto lmc truck and you can buy the emblem and th whole grill black like mine for your year truck.



THEGOLDPRO;1258919 said:


> looks good, i love edge bars i put em on all my trucks, the guy went kinda crazy with the black lens spacers on it tho, i woulda likely used less if it were me.


yea he sent me a pic of the bar and it only had one on each side in the middel and i didn't like the way it looked so i had him put a few more on.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

we need a video now!!! lol got any pics from the side from a decent distance away. looking into buying a 50" inch edge and debating on whether to mount it on the roof ( 97 chevy ex cab short bed) or to fork up the money for a back rack. not sure if it will look right sitting behind the cab or not.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

m.$terner;1269672 said:


> we need a video now!!! lol got any pics from the side from a decent distance away. looking into buying a 50" inch edge and debating on whether to mount it on the roof ( 97 chevy ex cab short bed) or to fork up the money for a back rack. not sure if it will look right sitting behind the cab or not.


i don't have a video camera but it's really bright.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

m.$terner;1269672 said:


> we need a video now!!! lol got any pics from the side from a decent distance away. looking into buying a 50" inch edge and debating on whether to mount it on the roof ( 97 chevy ex cab short bed) or to fork up the money for a back rack. not sure if it will look right sitting behind the cab or not.


i mount all my bars on the roof not the backrack, they dont look goofy to me. i prefer them on the roof so they dont stick up so high.

here is the one on my extended cab short bed dodge.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah that looks a lot nicer to me. do both your ex cab doors open though? my passenger side does but my driver side does not so not sure how i can mount it on the roof to sit back behind the drivers door. Cant telll where yours is mounted exactly but might have to end up putting it before the ex cab section of the cab.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

both of my back door do open, but i didnt put it back that far, i stopped right at the back of the front doors like you said, i didnt want to put it too far back so it wasnt visible from the front of the truck.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

good point.i got a few other lightbars laying around.ill have to put one on top of my truck and play around with the positioning to see if It looks alright and is clearly visible from the front and back. Thanks for the help and the picture.


----------

